# Man sued for $30K over $40 printer he sold on Craigslist



## jimdoc (Jun 7, 2016)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/nation-now/2016/06/06/man-sued-30k-over-40-printer-he-sold-craigslist/85478168/


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 7, 2016)

From that story one would have to conclude that Zavodnik is a professional predator.
Luckily in the U.K. we have some very strong guide lines on how to handle malicious litigation.
Our court's are so over run with important business such cases are weeded out in compulsory pre-court conflict resolution.
If ether party is seen to be milking the situation it is a death nail to there side and they end up paying the entire bill.
Selling any electrical item for future use is fraught with legitimate legal problems in any case, Unless you are properly qualified in the eyes of the local health and safety executive and have full public liability insurance you should not be selling electrical items for use to the general public. You should be selling them to some one qualified to do so.. 
but for a new comer to the U.S. who has been given shelter from a hostile home country to abuse a system set up to protect the innocent and punish those that do actual harm it is a despicable criminal act.
In this country if a Judge thinks you are being untruthful or deceptive they throw the hole and heavy book at you. Not for the original crime but for having contempt for the hole judicial system


----------



## 4metals (Jun 7, 2016)

Wow, something is going terribly wrong in the USA!

The guy who claimed the printer was broken threw it out and lost the first go around because there was no evidence. He also seems to be a guy who makes a living filing lawsuits.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 7, 2016)

Sounds like a valid case for lead poioning to me.


----------



## nickvc (Jun 7, 2016)

I was told some years ago by my boss at the time that you can't get justice unless you are poor or very rich, the poor no longer can get easy justice in the UK as the legal aid system has been dismantled in large part.
By the time you have paid lawyers,barristers, researchers et al you are into many thousands of dollars probably tens of thousands before it even gets to court and that's if it's fairly simple, but if it's a complicated case it can be millions, while in business I paid large amounts for insurance to help cover these costs but in truth it was a hope and a prayer, the system is skewed and if you know how you can play it.
The US system is largely based on the UK one and the faults are obvious, but the legal profession will not seek change, why bother they get rich from the misery of others and the fact that we can't all understand the technicalities of the law so can't defend ourselves.


----------



## rickbb (Jul 5, 2016)

These things are the result of leaving the people with no other recourse for redress of grievances other than a law suit. 

In other words a system setup by and for lawyers.


----------

